# 09 camaro rims?



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

ok so im sure everyone here has seen the new transformers movie by now. well if you looked at the yellow GTO right b4 it was destroyeed, you might have noticed the rims look EXTREMLY like the new camaros rims!? so now this brings up the question weither or not the new camaros going to have the same lug nut pattern as the gto... or did they just shove them on there like the C5 or C6 rims?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*No specs on that car have been released yet. The Camaro we are all seeing is a concept. Changes will be made to it, how much and exactly what is being kept under wraps. We will have to wait a bit longer.

I wouldn't put too much stock in what you see in movies.*


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

ls1gto had alot of different responses haha... but yea i was just saying.. that would be hot.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173725

food for thought


----------

